# Tried to Move to DirecTV But Changed My Mind



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been a E* customer for a couple of years now. I tried to switch over to D* recently for more HD contents but I had to cancel it at the end. I thought it would be an easy switch because I already have HD DVR from E* infrastructure that uses a splitter for the two tuners in the ViP-622. But as it turned out, D*'s H20 requires an extra cable to the dish. A splitter won't work for D*. So, I told the installer thank you very much I am staying with E* until they get their technology to the same level as E*'s.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Why didn't you just let him run another line? There shouldn't have been a charge to my knowledge.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

Gilitar said:


> Why didn't you just let him run another line? There shouldn't have been a charge to my knowledge.


It will require the tech to run the line in the crawl space and drill more hole on the exterior of my house. I don't think that is worth the trouble even though it won't cost me anything.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

He must have not heard of an SWM (Single Wire Multiswitch). It splits one wire to both inputs.


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

its called a seperater. dish uses different technology and you can seperate the feed to a dual tuner. the difference between dtv and dish is dtv uses there dual tuner for only one tv and with dish you can run two tv with a dual tuner (sure you knew that). good and bad for both. as long as the running of the second line is standard (no wall drops or anything to crazy) there shouldnt be a charge as Gilitar said. but if you have any questions or concernes the tech should take the time to hear you out and ease your mind the tech should also tell what he or she is going to do (where holes wil be drilled, cable route, estimate of cost, ect.) before any work is started. hope this helps.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

davidxlai said:


> I have been a E* customer for a couple of years now. I tried to switch over to D* recently for more HD contents but I had to cancel it at the end. I thought it would be an easy switch because I already have HD DVR from E* infrastructure that uses a splitter for the two tuners in the ViP-622. But as it turned out, D*'s H20 requires an extra cable to the dish. A splitter won't work for D*. So, I told the installer thank you very much I am staying with E* until they get their technology to the same level as E*'s.


I understand about the easier cabling. My HOA makes everybody have thier cabling incased, and the casing has to be painted to match the exterior wall.
Adding more cabling is a real hassle. Even with that, I was going to make the jump, until I played with the D* DVR, Family rebelled big time, no way would they change.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

davidxlai said:


> It will require the tech to run the line in the crawl space and drill more hole on the exterior of my house. I don't think that is worth the trouble even though it won't cost me anything.


the small hole and short time it takes would be worth it to you if your truly interested in more HD content...if that little bit isn't then i would have to think you really didnt want to switch that bad.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike728 said:


> He must have not heard of an SWM (Single Wire Multiswitch). It splits one wire to both inputs.


IIRC SWM is still in testing and isn't a normal part of the installer's bag of tricks.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

James Long said:


> IIRC SWM is still in testing and isn't a normal part of the installer's bag of tricks.


Some parts of the country are getting them now. Really hit or miss, though.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> He must have not heard of an SWM (Single Wire Multiswitch). It splits one wire to both inputs.


Where can I buy one? Oh, not out yet. Doesn't really do much good then does it.


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

davidxlai said:


> I have been a E* customer for a couple of years now. I tried to switch over to D* recently for more HD contents but I had to cancel it at the end. I thought it would be an easy switch because I already have HD DVR from E* infrastructure that uses a splitter for the two tuners in the ViP-622. But as it turned out, D*'s H20 requires an extra cable to the dish. A splitter won't work for D*. So, I told the installer thank you very much I am staying with E* until they get their technology to the same level as E*'s.


I had about 100 feet of cable, from the previous "D" matrix.

Yes, indeed, a much cleaner system with "E"


----------

